
Betting – Wrapper of Betfair API - Nyarum
https://github.com/Nyarum/betting
======
jimmcslim
I remember dreams of using this API and others (Betdaq, are they still
around?) to find arbitrage opportunities between these p2p betting markets and
roll in the dough... Never did it though, I think the opportunity to make
money is pretty slim without a large bankroll.

